# Controller Articulation/KS/Expression Map Question



## ryevick (Mar 16, 2022)

I have a KORG nanoPAD2 (image attached) that sets to the left of my main controller which is a Novation Launchkey 49 MK2 (image attached). The nanoPAD2 has 16 pads and 4 "Scenes" each with the same pads just mapped to different CC or Note Values, which give me access to 64 pads. If you count the pads on my main controller that gives me access to 80 pads that I can assign to any value. I also have 8 faders and 8 rotary knobs on the Launchkey that I can assign to reverb, vibrato, dynamics, mic position volumes, etc.

I was wondering what would be the best way to use the pads with the Spitfire Audio libraries that I've purchased (listed below).

I know there are UACC KS, UACC & Cubase Expressions Maps. I don't know much about them yet. I was thinking of mapping each articulation to a different "Scene"/16 pads, for different libraries, such as BBCSO articulations/Key Switches to the 16 pads in Scene 1, Albion One to Scene 2, Solo Strings to Scene 3, British Drama Toolkit to Scene 4 and Hans Zimmer Percussion Professional to the 16 Launchkey pads. Because I don't know the differences in the different methods, I don't know if that's a good idea, impractical idea or dumb idea.

I could really use some help here. What do you think? Thanks!


BBCSO Professional
Albion One
Solo Strings
Aperture Strings
British Drama Toolkit
eDNA Earth
Orchestral Grand Piano
Felt Piano
Spitfire Harp
Hans Zimmer Percussion Professional


----------



## Freudon33 (Mar 17, 2022)

I think that first you have to modify the pads so that they use program changes
See screenshot below


----------



## Freudon33 (Mar 17, 2022)

Then you have to create the expression maps





by putting the parameters of the remote control on message program change






it is then necessary in kontakt to regulate the bank changes on UACC






I use a touch screen with the Sherlock Plugin
but the principle is the same






These are the blue keys that correspond to program changes
Be careful, however, program 1 corresponds to bank 000 for me


----------



## Freudon33 (Mar 17, 2022)

I specify that it is the CC32 which therefore makes it possible to change the corresponding UACC banks so it only works for the Spitfire Audio banks under Kontakt
I don't know the Plugin Labs.


----------



## ryevick (Mar 17, 2022)

Freudon33 said:


> I think that first you have to modify the pads so that they use program changes
> See screenshot below


The pads can transmit note messages, control change messages, or program change messages by simply setting what you want in the Editor for the nanoPAD2.


----------

